# :'( Genine :(



## darkdan99

I feel really crappy right now. 

My reticulated python just passed in my hands. 

Some time ago she damaged her tail, and loss the use of approxamatly 4 inches of tail, which remained alive until a few weeks ago. At that time she bit her own tail and caused an infection. Some baytril and TLC later the wound closed and she was ok. 

Around a week or two later i found her biting her own tail again (no food or anything) but this time she had severed the spine. The tail was held by about 10% of the tissue, and a nerve line. 

The tail was removed and began to heal ok, but she developed an infection. She has been on oral antibiotics for a week now, but they were doing nothing to help. I just had her out tonight and was offering her some water from a pippette since she was so weak and she sadly passed. 

This has hit me much harder than i expected it would, because over the last 30 hours or so i could see it approaching but i refused to belive it would happen. Now it has and it hurts. I want my baby  

Sorry for going on i just wanted to explain and talk it through with myself.


----------



## SuperTed

aww that sucks dan! you'll be ok in a few days hey (least you'll have space for that plot you made to thief zeus) :lol2:


----------



## SiUK

shit that sucks mate


----------



## sw3an29

oh sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Corny-Dawny

Awww Im sorry


----------



## darkdan99

Cheers guys, it is appriciated but a bit hollow really. 

Losing pets hurts more than losing people...


----------



## boabloketony

So sorry about the loss of your snake mate


----------



## dani11983

i'm gutted for you. Such a tragic way to go...

R.I.P


----------



## darkdan99

she was so lovely aswell. A stroppy bitch at times and got me a fair few times too but when i had her she was lovely. And if anone else held her she'd not like it and try to get back to me. 

my poor baby.


----------



## captaincaveman

Sorry to hear that dude, i know how you fel on that count


----------



## jamie_coxon

awwww mate thats so bad i hope your ok. keep reminding urself that you helepd her through to her last minute. she will love you for it


----------



## HABU

i feel for you. that's a terrible string of events. i mean, out of the blue.
yeah, ain't much anyone can say that does any good....just wasn't anything you could have done about it....i feel bad for your loss..


----------



## darkdan99

HABU said:


> i feel for you. that's a terrible string of events. i mean, out of the blue.
> yeah, ain't much anyone can say that does any good....just wasn't anything you could have done about it....i feel bad for your loss..


Cheers Habu means alot. 

And thanks to everyone else too.


----------



## Fangio

Aw sh** Dan, I'm sorry to hear that. R.I.P little lady

Any idea why she kept biting her tail?


----------



## darkdan99

Well she had no feeling in it for a while, and it was limp after a kink. I often found it to be slightly colder but because it still had blood flow my vet told me it would be ok, but to keep an eye. 

Maybe she thought it was slowing her down or somthing?? 

But in honesty i havent got a clue very strange behaviour 

Thanks for the thoughts


----------



## powderpuff_girl

im really sorry to hear it!! RIP


----------



## weeminx

aww mate
i know how devastated you must be.what a horrible thing to have happened.
poor snake,sounds like she was trying to get rid of the bad part of her tail
my thoughts are with you
take care x: victory:


----------



## Guest

Thats really sad mate i lost a snake recently that really got to me 
then i had people slating me for her death that really hurt !!

i hope you get over it ok mate and you did the best you could for her 

atb


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

r.i.p lil snake, our thoughts are with you


----------



## darkdan99

Thanks for the kind words, they bring a smile to the face and a tear to the eye  

Shes in a better place i guess it must have hurt her


----------



## Karl_1989

*Really sorry about the loss Dan*


----------



## Genseric

There can be nothing worse than losing a pet.. people may laugh and say 'Sure its just a snake/lizard, it shows no emotion'.. well I ask them to hold and feed it from it is a few days old, help it through bad sheds, look after it when it is not feeding, or has to go to the vet... Or when it wraps itself around you and stays for ages in comfort and safety, when it comes out of it hidey hole and to the opening as soon as you walk in the room.. when it lets you know its annoyed, and you understand because you now its mannerisms..

I feel for your loss friend, and if I may suggest something that we did and will do for any of our wards that pass on. We planted a wee tree. It was nice to watch it grow, and the kids had something to relate to.


----------



## mcald

sorry for your loss mate


----------



## hermanlover

i know exactly how you feel. had one of my parrots die in my arms a few years ago. has to be one of the worse things that could ever happen.

so sorry to hear about that. she will remember you for helping her through her last minutes. 

R.I.P genine



lee


----------



## Iliria

**hugs** r.i.p


----------



## darkdan99

Thanks once again guys, your thoughts are comforting me now. 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## smart275

loss is a hard thing
i feel for you right now 
*big warm hugs*

kim


----------



## asm1006

oh I so feel for you
i have lost 2 snakes this year, one in the vet hospital-whatever they did it would not save her and then another in my arms ...
its so sad and u tried everything in your power but sadly even this does not work sometimes. Been there and done that. Thinking of you.x


----------



## 1949_sam

Aww i'm so sorry :0( R.I.P Genine


----------



## Dan

Just seen this. 

Was it the one you got from me?


----------



## Andy b 1

R.i.p


----------



## mleadley

Soz to hear that!


----------



## Pro Mantis

RIP


----------

